# Christmas 2015: Sicily or heal/toe Italy anyone?



## clunegapyears (Feb 9, 2015)

Hi
James and I are in Sicily, certainly until 19th December, and then here or just over into the mainland (Messina crossing).
If anyone is planning to be in the vicinity, do you fancy sharing some festive spirit and having a Christmas meet up?
Katherine


----------

